# Hot key problem



## durkinjt (Nov 4, 2012)

I have a Logitech K350 keyboard, running Win 8.1. After installing all the hot keys, they are gone after rebooting the computer. I downloaded the drivers directly from Logitech, tried 3x's still does not keep the memory after restating the computer. Any help appreciated.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Please do not make more then one thread about the same problem, please stay with your first thread. http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f320/hot-key-problem-1162297.html
A nice mod will close this thread now/.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

spunk.funk said:


> Please do not make more then one thread about the same problem, please stay with your first thread. http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f320/hot-key-problem-1162297.html
> *A nice mod will close this thread now*/.


Couldn't find one, you'll have to make do with me :devil:

/locked


----------

